# Update on my 40G breeder with 3d background



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Algea starting to come in, looking better every week..


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks really good!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you make that?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The tanks are looking very nice, especially with the close matching rocks! I also like the idea of using birchwood and magnets to wall off the glare of the lighting. A bit of black paint and it will look like a custom enclosure.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

nice, clean, install. The rocks are all nice and uniform in style and color which is a plus in my book, the white sand reflects the light back really well so the height of the background is displayed nicely. It's as you say, once the algae start to grow in more, the tank will look even more natural. Good Job!


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

A very nice set up. :thumb: Well done !!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

an awesome tank, lucky fishies :fish: =D>


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks.. Here's what I did with the leftover peice of background I cut off..






.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

very nice indeed, great that you used the offcut for your fry tank. looks awesome, good luck to you. :thumb:


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow all 3 look fantastic. What kind of silicone did you use to seal the backgrounds in there?


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I used GE Silicone type 1

If I was to do it all over again, I would have found some crushed rock dust that was close enough in color to the background
and sprinkled it on the wet silicone so when it dried the seams were not quite so obvious..


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you were to make one for someone else what would you charge for a 75g lol


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't make the backgrounds.. They are Universal Rocks products.. "Canyon" and Olgas"
PM me if you want the link to the place I got them.. great price, great customer service.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah OK. Ty


----------

